# Issan



## dbr13 (Oct 2, 2012)

I have been recommended to spend time in Issan to get to know the real Thais and experience the real side of Thailand. Has anyone got any suggestions on where to go, how to get there and how long to stay.


----------



## cooked (Jan 30, 2011)

Ha ha. Most of the people around here speak Lao, 20 Km further on they speak Cambodian. I am near Buriram very Thai if you accept the language mix, then Khon Kaen, Korat is a larger town with plenty of Farangs. You go to the Mor Chit bus terminal by taxi, sky train or metro and walk in. You will be approached by a tout who will get you to where you want to go, but beware, last time we did this we had to wait 9 hours. Why not just say you want to go to Isaan, they'll fix you up. Insist on a first class ticket. I tried the train twice, the first class was a joke. ฿350.- one way I think.


----------

